# Budgie cere is peeling??



## jax202

Hello, my budgie Jax is almost finished molting and I just noticed that his cere has a few flakes and it looks as if it’s peeling. He is pretty young and may be around 10 months old i’m not sure. Is this normal ??? He’s perfectly fine and hasn’t changed in behavior at all, in fact as i’m writing this he is doing his happy chirping and chattering and bobbing his head to his toy  I dont know if i should be worried but can someone please tell me if it’s normal especially after molting or if i should take him to a vet? I included two pictures


----------



## FaeryBee

*What you are seeing is normal shedding of layers of the cere. Nothing to be concerned about.*


----------

